# my creoboter elongata housing pic



## chrisboy101 (Aug 21, 2007)

what do you think?, for substrate at the bottom im gonna use bark chips/ organic soil, is that ok?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 21, 2007)

and add a few flowers


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks brilliant m8


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2007)

wait thats all you need for creobroters? I thought it was going to need more than that.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks, im going to add a few flowers aswell, add a lil colour


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

U might want to add some substrate so that if the mantis fall on to the floor of the enclosure it could burn the mantis :?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2007)

Lookin GooD!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks hibiscussmile! im adding soil/bark at substrate


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

GDGD


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 22, 2007)

Very attractive set up. You might want to consider more vertical room. If the mantis sheds over your "Furnishings" it is no different than having a container that is too short; you get a mismolt. As a nymph, this is probably not an issue, but as growth occurs, thin out the forest so you don't restrict where the mantis can hang from to molt.

Barks and dirts don't hold humidity very well, and are messy to keep the container clean, but if you are willing to spray often, will work.

Doing the setup is 1/2 the fun!!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 22, 2007)

Dunno why but i just luv doing the setups


----------



## sufistic (Aug 22, 2007)

> Dunno why but i just luv doing the setups


Believe me, a lotta mantis maniacs have that problem.


----------

